# Compaq Proliant 3000 Diagnose



## alois (22. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben hier in der Uni einen alten Compaq Proliant 3000 rumstehen, da ich eher so die Bastlernatur bin wollte ich den mal reaktivieren, leider ohne Erfolg.

Gibt es hier jemand der so ein Ding mal unter den Fingern hatte und mir Tips zur Diagnose geben kann?

Das Netzteil blinkt beim Anschalten 1x gelb und 10x grün, ich finde leider keine Handbücher die das beschreiben...

GRuß,
Sascha


----------



## MeisterLampion (23. November 2006)

Google mal n bissl...


----------

